# Another big guy looking for fellows in misery



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

You're not going to have an easy time of it finding quality outerwear for Sasquatch's. :lol:

I'm a big guy also,.. (read Fat Ass!) REI, EVO, Burton, etc,... they seem to only cater to the scrawny, anorexic, hippie vegan types.  (Just _try_ and find a pair of pants with a 40" waist.) :blink:

Here in the states, in order to get quality outerwear to fit us fat assed, beer & burger guzzling 'Muricans? I've found that the hunting & fishing stores will generally carry sizes into 3X and larger. (...summa them beer drinkin' Bubbas get HUGE!) lol. However, you have to be a fan of Camo!!  :laugh: >

Seriously tho,... I don't know if you have the same available to you but some of the motorsport companies here make larger dude, cold weather apparel that you could Wear snowboarding. Im thinking of companies that cater to snowmobiles & their riders. 

That apparel is specifically designed for extreme cold & wet conditions. They also have to allow for a certain amount of movement. Just a thought. :shrug:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Try tobe outerwear, they are very nice, well made and go into very large sizes. I have tried them on but never purchased yet. They initially were more geared to snowmobiling but have turned to other snow sports in recent years....

And you're not big, you're massive..... instead of 3xlt look for mountain size......


----------



## Flax (Jan 8, 2019)

Yeah, massive would probably describe the situation a little better, thanks for the recommendations though. Tobe looks pretty neat, coincidentally they don´t have any 4xl left in their onlineshop.
To give you an idea, I just received a Columbia Alpine Action Jacket size 4XLT. Too short, too wide, looks like a bag of potatos. Any Burton, Airblaster XXL or alike are just too short and look like I´ve been coated in a sausage casing.
I´m not fat enough for true plus-sizes, what a predicament...

The next time I will be in the states will be in August and I´m not sure wether I´ll get a hold of anything useful in the area of Moline, IL


----------



## cliffjumper68 (Nov 30, 2018)

Try Helly Hansen, they supply most resorts here in Colorado and make a lot of sizes of quality gear, Carhart and Deluth Trading Co are also good resources. How's the Alps this season?


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Have you looked into made-to-measure stuff? E.g. https://www.mountain-method.co.uk/


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Some outerwear or workwear brands have prototyping/warranty/branding/expedition departments that can repair, modify or even make custom sizes. Think you best bet would be those that are involved in military/tactical or expedition gear, I'm sure someone would be up for the challenge, but you would have to do some calling around and expect to pay more.


----------



## Flax (Jan 8, 2019)

As corny as it sounds, but money is really not of consideration in this particular case. 
I will be checking out all of your suggestions, keep 'em comin!

The alps are insane at the moment! 10ft of snow in the last couple days in most parts of Austria and it´s not about to stop. Some resorts have already closed down due to the avalanche situation.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Contact Scott Schneider at HMPL Design in Vancouver Canada. He makes custom sized tech snowboard jackets and pants, amongst other things. Great guy to deal with and only heard good comments about his stuff. He is making me a jacket right now...

But as opposed to you, my hips are wider than my shoulders... :lol:


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm 6'6" 260# with an athletic build. I totally understand some of your woes. 

I wear a Columbia Powder Keg (First Iteration) in a size Large and it fits great! It even has some stretch to it, which is awesome when doing dynamic movements. I would say to try to snag one of those guys in an XXL if you can, but you may be able to get away with an XL in this line. I know that you have already tried one of their jackets but it seems that Columbia is a little over the board with their sizing when there is different tech in play. I have a rain jacket from there as well that is an XL sooo yeah.


----------

